# sredniozamozny



## nasti

Witajcie 

Mam jeszcze jeden problem. Nie wiem dokladnie co znaczy "sredniozamozny".

Czy to osoba, ktora ma zarobki na poziomie sredniej krajowej ?

Czy moze osoba, ktora osiagnela juz jakis pierwszy prog "zamoznosci", jest w *polowie* drogi do niej ?

Bardzo dziekuje za pomoc !


----------



## kknd

Hmm... obstawiałbym: ani zamożny, ani biedny, czyli coś pomiędzy. Z drugiej strony kojarzy mi się tu _klasa średnia_, a ci przecież nie zarabiają _średniej krajowej_.

Obstawiałbym, że osoba _średniozamożna_ może pozwolić sobie na podstawowe luksusy (takie jak np. cotygodniowe wyjście do kina itp., kupując i przygotowując posiłki w domu nie musi na nich oszczędzać [nie nabywając również wyjątkowo luksusowych produktów] itp.)

Wyjątkowo sądzę, że pojęcie to może zależeć od używającego go człowieka i jego środowiska.


----------



## nasti

Wielkie dzieki kknd ! 

Twoj komentarz bardzo cenny a _klasa średnia _to jest jakis ciekawy trop !

Pozdrawiam 

PS Czy tu nie bylo jeszcze jednej wypowiedzi... ? Gdzie ona sie podziala ... ?


----------



## audiolaik

Witam,

Znalazłem intrygującą definicję:



> Rozważmy trzy sytuacje: średniozamożnej osoby o dochodzie rocznym (podstawa opodatkowania) 37 024 zł,...


 
źródło 

Jak to się ma do rzeczywistości to już zupełnie inna bajka...


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Jak na Warszawę, to to dość przeciętny dochód.


----------



## audiolaik

Piotr_WRF said:


> Jak na Warszawę, to to dość przeciętny dochód.


 
Można odnieść wrażenie, iż dla niektórych wszystko jest przeciętne w odniesieniu/porownaniu do/na tle _stolycy_.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

No cóż. Średnie zarobki w Warszawie są gdzieś o 1000 PLN wyższe niż średnia krajowa.


----------



## audiolaik

Piotr_WRF said:


> No cóż. Średnie zarobki w Warszawie są gdzieś o 1000 PLN wyższe niż średnia krajowa.


 
O ile mnie pamięć nie myli to podana kwota to jest/był pierwszy próg podatkowy obowiązujący w całym kraju.

Zresztą jak wieść niesie tam ludzie chodzą dwa razy szybiciej wiec to, że więcej zarabiają można jakoś wytłumaczyć.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

audiolaik said:


> Zresztą jak wieść niesie tam ludzie chodzą dwa razy szybiciej wiec to, że więcej zarabiają można jakoś wytłumaczyć.



Aby wszędzie płacili za prędkość chodzenia.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Sjp.pwn.pl podaje pod hasłem średniozamożny "niezbyt bogaty". Więc tu chyba zarobki na poziomie średniej krajowej dobrze pasują. W moim odczuciu osobie średniozamożnej bliżej jest do osoby biednej niż bogatej, jeśli można to tak ująć.


----------



## Thomas1

Niezamożny, średniozamożny, zamożny.

Ja to rozumiem jako o średnich dochodach.

Hm... nigdy nie mierzyłem prędkości swojego chodu, ale chyba coś w tym jest, że wszyscy się gdzieś spieszą... czy za to płacą...? Też mi nic nie wiadomo na ten temat.


----------

